# Need a tip for my drives...



## Roland C. (Oct 24, 2006)

i was wondering if anybody can help me with this.
Every time I drive the ball it goes to tha right no matter what I do!! 
Once in a while I get a straight hit, But I dont know :dunno: why it keeps going right..
Can anybody please help me!! This is hurtin my score very very badley!!


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Roland C. said:


> i was wondering if anybody can help me with this.
> Every time I drive the ball it goes to tha right no matter what I do!!
> Once in a while I get a straight hit, But I dont know :dunno: why it keeps going right..
> Can anybody please help me!! This is hurtin my score very very badley!!


I assume you golf right handed?

Three things can cause the slice you have.

1. Open stance, your feet, and shoulders are pointed left of the intended target line.

2. Weak grip, you need to have a stronger grip. Point the V's of your thumbs are your right shoulder.

3. In to out swing path. You need to bring the club back to the ball on an inside swing path to help square the clubface up at the ball.

One thing you can try, move the ball back in your stance. If you are playing it too far in front of your left foot you will slice.

If all else fails find a teaching pro and take one lesson. A good pro can watch your swing and tell you how to cure that slice.

Good Luck


----------



## Roland C. (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks for tha tip, sry bout not mention tha right handidness I have, lol
well anyway Ill try it, But when I hit tha ball (I jus started playin like a month ago) it sounds like a solid hit and appears to head straight but in mid air tha ball jus takes tha turn to right.


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

the angle of where ur club is hiting the ball creates side spin which makes the ball go right


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

As golfbum says really, check your stance, make sure your grip is strong enough (by strong we dont mean as tight as you can hold it, it relates to your right hand position on the club), if neither of these change the shot then the chances are its your swing path.


----------



## Roland C. (Oct 24, 2006)

if it is tha swing path.....How do I correct it?


----------



## jolt-tsp (Nov 1, 2006)

Red is what you are probably doing, green is what you should be doing. I made this in two seconds, so forgive me. This is looking down at the ball.










Basically you want to swing in a path from 7 O'clock to 1 O'clock. 6 to 12 is fine, but most people trying to go 7 to 1, will end up swinging 6-12 anyway.

Keeping your right elbow tucked in on your down-swing helps most people. Closing your stance up will also help, but is more of a band-aid than actually correcting the swing (unless you were open to begin with). You might also try expiramenting with playing the ball further ahead or behind in your stance, and also try expiramenting with a forward press versus none.

One last thing is try taking a 1/2 swing and work your way up to a full swing. If I need to hit straight with my driver (water/OB on either side of the fairway) I'll take about a 3/4 swing right now. It only makes about a 20-30 yard difference in distance (for me anyway) which usually doesn't add up to another stroke for the hole.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Roland C. said:


> thanks for tha tip, sry bout not mention tha right handidness I have, lol
> well anyway Ill try it, But when I hit tha ball (I jus started playin like a month ago) it sounds like a solid hit and appears to head straight but in mid air tha ball jus takes tha turn to right.


the ball starting straight and then turning hard to the right is a classic out to in with an open face swing. The initial impact to the left with an open face provides the double-negative.. a straight swing. Once the ball travels about 100 yards the spin takes over and away it goes.

You need to swing in to out, big time, and allow your wrist to close on impact so the face is square. It's a large change from your current swing. Get a lesson.


----------



## mikeos (Nov 2, 2006)

without looking at your hit I can only assume it's in your grip or stance as that's where most problems lie, as part of my business I operate a golf simulator which gives after shot swing analysis, golfswingro.ie, and we have fixed problems like yours time and time again, stance, grip and posture are the keys!.

if you would like to add a comment or tip to our web log/ blog, lease do go to help with golf swing , we'd be more than happy to hear from you.


----------



## golf_newbie (Nov 2, 2006)

Roland C. said:


> i was wondering if anybody can help me with this.
> Every time I drive the ball it goes to tha right no matter what I do!!
> Once in a while I get a straight hit, But I dont know :dunno: why it keeps going right..
> Can anybody please help me!! This is hurtin my score very very badley!!


I have found that the best way to fix what's wrong is to SEE what is wrong.

I use Welcome to SwingAcademy.com because it's free... But my recommendation is to take your camera to the range and video-tape yourself.

Then use some golf analysis software to slow it down and compare it to a pro's video.

Everyone used to tell me "you are moving your feet" or "Keep your head down"

But when you see it for yourself you REALLY know what they are talking about.


----------



## swingstripe (Nov 3, 2006)

*might give this a try, it's at least worth a look*

I have just finished with my first golf invention. I'm really excited about it and I'm trying to let everyone know. It might just be what your looking for. Check out my website Golf's Best Visual Training Aid - Swingstripe. I greatly appreciate you just taking a look. After reading the other posts, I can only think that this is why I decided to give this invention a try. To give golfers a clear path. See you in the fairway.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

One thing that helps, make sure on the downswing you _consciously_ turn your right hand over (so you're closing the face of your club)....

Alot of people who slice, do so because they leave their wrists open on the downswing... and add that to a few other poor swing mechanics, and you're headed a fairway or two right every drive.

Start with the simple things... eventually your body will 'learn' what to do and you won't have to think about it.

Trying to change everything at once is almost impossible to do correctly...


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

You might not be transfering your weight through the ball so place a ball under your right foot and swing normal this will force you to transfere your weight...another tip is too set up to the ball take your backswing and hold it for 3 seconds and follow through fast.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

Roland C. said:


> i was wondering if anybody can help me with this.
> Every time I drive the ball it goes to tha right no matter what I do!!
> Once in a while I get a straight hit, But I dont know :dunno: why it keeps going right..
> Can anybody please help me!! This is hurtin my score very very badley!!


Pay attention to how much pressure you hold the club. When you try to 'kill it' tension actually pulls the head away from its intended path.


----------



## PaulGibbins (Nov 11, 2006)

Do you slice that bad when you use your other clubs?


----------



## Sandtrapp (Nov 3, 2006)

Try an Offset Cleveland 460 Launcher. No way you will slice this.


oh, by the way, I've got one for sale.
LOL


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

Sandtrapp said:


> Try an Offset Cleveland 460 Launcher. No way you will slice this.
> 
> 
> oh, by the way, I've got one for sale.
> LOL


do you actualy mean the first bit?


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

There are a few things that I did to control my driver:
Use a stronger grip.
Get softer grips on the driver - biggest change.
Use a lighter grip (with regard to tension) - biggest change.
I found the bottom of the swing on my driver and put the ball just to the left of it (For me that is positioning the grip in line with my belt buckle and my hands are actually leaning the club forward in line with the ball).

I dumped my 12* driver when I found that I was making the same mistakes with it versus my 10.5*.


----------

